# Rockford Illinois swap meet



## Junkman Bob (Nov 6, 2019)

Im just trying to confirm if there’s a swap meet in Rockford this weekend.

Does anyone have any info on this weekends swap meet in Rockford by chance ? 
Thank you all 
Bob


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2019)

hmmmm Rockford, that's not too far......


----------



## badbob (Nov 6, 2019)

Rockford show Sunday


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks BadBob . That was quick ... yea its not that far 
Gonna try to make it 
Junkman


----------

